# How much will £35K p/a in Dubai go?



## ucganka (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 2 interviews with 2 different companies lined for a position in Dubai. One is offering a Salary of £35k p/a and im waiting for what other benefits can be thrown in. 

I want to know how much will £35k go in Dubai? Will I struggle for accomodation, bills etc? Is it actually a good Salary?

I know £35k in the UK will get you a decent flat on rent, food, bills - though you wont save much.

I have visited UAE for the past 5 years an noticed each year prices are spiralling out of control - especially in the housing market. Food is cheap as are public transport, phone, internet....

Would be interested to hear your thoughts from anyone who is on a similar salary - and what they think of it.

Cheers...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Depends on the housing you are after.

A 2 bed say in the Marina could cost you £20k a year to rent, whereas, if you went to Sharjah (if you want to sit in the car for hours) would be nowhere near that.

Not sure on the costs for fixed line internet, but for a usb modem for Etisalat will set you back 820Dhs, then you have a choice of packages......a 2mb allowance (then it's pay as you use), 10mb allowance (again, then pay as you use), or 10gb allowance (they take 460Dhs off your phone credit for this). I know as I am using that method until I get a landline and broadband.

Bear in mind, your £35k is pre tax in the UK, here you get it all.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Rent is paid up-front for a year!!! - In Mirdif, £20k just recently got us a 3 bed villa (unfurnished) with a shared pool. You can pay the rent in one go or in two cheques - i.e. £10k now + £10k six months later. The estate agent will want an additional Dhs7000 (about £1000) commission when you sign the contract. 

To set up your utilities (DEWA), you will need Dh2000 as a deposit. Typically you will incur a few hundred pounds of costs towards arranging your visa, etc.

hope this helps...


----------



## ucganka (Feb 15, 2008)

Thankyou very much for your feedback everyone.

I have been to Sharjah/Mirdif a few times and love the place. It is much quiet and not too far from Dubai. Of course I need to dodge the traffic!!!

With £20K (British Pound Sterling) I have been offered apartments in Dubai to Buy/purchase. Thats right!!! Not RENT - BUT TO BUY!!! 

There was a Dubai Home Exhibition in London earlier this month and here were the offers: 1 bed (£20K), 2 Bed (£30k) or 3 Bedroom (£40-50) apartments.

If I can buy a property outright I would, otherwise I will have to rent.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A 1-bed in Dubai for sale at GBP 20,000 ?? That doesn't sound right. Are you sure it is in Dubai?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

that's Ajman


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> that's Ajman


Oh..you beat me to it.
NO way its Dubai....cant even rent a 2 bed for that.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah but the idiots at the property shows will be told that Ajman is in Dubai and half of them don't know what United Arab Emirates means!! infact they don't know what an Emirate is!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A fool and his money...... 



_


----------



## ucganka (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats right Ajman - This is where the apartments are going for £20k-£50k. At the exhibition they show you the location of Ajman and where the flats are being built and then to the left of this is dubai......i think alot of people are getting fooled here.

How far is Ajman from Dubai......say Knowledge Village - by car?? 1 hour??

Having said that £20,000 (British Pounds) for an apartment is a damn good deal!!! You wont get that in the UK!!!


----------



## ucganka (Feb 15, 2008)

So going back to my Original Question (which we have moved away from).......

Is £35,000K or $70,000 or 21,500Dhs per month.......an OK salary to rent a nice place Villa or Apartment, pay for Utilities and food? 

Thats the million dollar question!!!.......and its good that I am hearing different answers....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

More like 2 hours on a good day. Longer with traffic. Certainly not commuting distance. 

Ajman is not next to Dubai either. Sharjah is in between.

There is very little to do in Ajman and few people go there. There are reasons as to why it is so cheap...


I note the poster actually said he was planning in buying in Dubai,. I trust he has now looked at a map and understands the difference? 

_


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

ucganka said:


> So going back to my Original Question (which we have moved away from).......
> 
> Is £35,000K or $70,000 or 21,500Dhs per month.......an OK salary to rent a nice place Villa or Apartment, pay for Utilities and food?
> 
> Thats the million dollar question!!!.......and its good that I am hearing different answers....


A villa is out of the question. You can afford a small flat if you use almost 1/2 of your income. Bear in mind: Rents are paid in one or two checks. You'll need to work out enough cash for that upfront-or perhaps your employer will foot the bill and allow you to repay him/her. The remainder of your income, provided that you do not have a load of debt back home, will support a modest car payment, utilities, and perhaps even an annual holiday (depending on your tastes).


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

ucganka said:


> Thats right Ajman - This is where the apartments are going for £20k-£50k. At the exhibition they show you the location of Ajman and where the flats are being built and then to the left of this is dubai......i think alot of people are getting fooled here.
> 
> How far is Ajman from Dubai......say Knowledge Village - by car?? 1 hour??
> 
> Having said that £20,000 (British Pounds) for an apartment is a damn good deal!!! You wont get that in the UK!!!


"to the left of Dubai"..... that's priceless! Just like Glasgow is to the left of Edinburgh i suppose


----------

